# Windows 10 pro - BSOD - machine_check_exception bei jedem Start



## Ahrtos (6. August 2015)

Tach auch...
bekomme bei jedem Start von meinem Computer einen bluesreen mit dem Code machine_check_exception und das noch bevor windows überhaupt startet...
gehe ich beim computerstart jedoch gleich ins bios und gebe dort manuell an von wo gebootet werden soll (boot override) funktioniert dies jedoch einwandfrei.

Als System Platte liegt hier eine Plextor M6e m.2 SSD vor in der 512GB version mit der aktuellen firmware (1.6).
Auch die PlexTools und PlexTurbo sind auf aktuellem stand...

Mainboard ist das MSI X99S Gaming 9 ACK mit aktuellem Bios (2.4)

hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Deathseal (6. August 2015)

Boot-Reihenfolge ändern? Suchfunktion benutzen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-7-8-1-und-10-windows-allgemein/323452-windows-8-1-bluescreen-machine-check-exception.html 

Vermutlich ist einer deiner Platten nicht richtig angeschlossen bzw eine ist defekt!


----------



## Ahrtos (6. August 2015)

Die Sache ist das mit win 7 noch alles ganz normal funktioniert hat... das ganze tritt erst auf seit ich auf win 10 umgestiegen bin... ich werds gleich noch mal ausprobieren ohne die anderen Platten. kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es daran liegen könnte aber versuch macht kluch


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. August 2015)

hast du UEFI
Hast de Secure boot an sofort ausschalten.
Schaltet der PC bei herunterfahren den fast boot ein und du schaltest den strom aus
Der Fehler sagt das die ramdatei beschädigt ist und fast boot dann nicht geht und danach startet windows neu.
Schalte fast boot aus, schalte uefi ins dual oder legacy mode
TPM generell aus.


----------



## Julian1303 (6. August 2015)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> hast du UEFI
> Hast de Secure boot an sofort ausschalten.
> Schaltet der PC bei herunterfahren den fast boot ein und du schaltest den strom aus
> Der Fehler sagt das die ramdatei beschädigt ist und fast boot dann nicht geht und danach startet windows neu.
> ...


Stimme da Prozessorarchitektur zu, mach dies und es sollte laufen. Alles in Allem lasse bitte noch ein CHKDSK nach den veränderten Einstellungen über C:/ laufen. Dieses Upgrade läuft auf vielen System nicht ganz fehlerfrei über die Bühne.


----------



## MountyMAX (15. Januar 2016)

Hast du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?  Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings mit dem Asus x99-s und der XP-941 (m.2). Wobei es mich nicht so sehr stört, da es nur dann beim einschalten/Neustart auftritt wenn der PC vorher nicht(!) stromlos war.


----------



## Bullnados (8. Juli 2017)

Danke, hatte das gleiche Probem mit nem x99 Asus Sabertooth und einem Windows 10. Bei mir hat es geholfen, die Bootreihenfolge(n) richtig einzustellen und alle Platten, von denen nicht gebootet wird komplett rauszuschmeißen


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (6. Dezember 2017)

Wollte gestern auch Win10 Pro 64bit vom USB Stick auf meiner neuen M2 960 Pro SDD installieren, habe CSM deaktiviert, Secure Boot ist auf UEFI, und alle Keys habe ich gelöscht.

Sobald ich den Rechner neu starte nach einer Treiberinstallation oder auch herunterfahre und dann neu einschalte, kommt der Bluescreen beim Start mit "machine_check_exception" starte ich dann nochmal neu kommt "F1 Overclocking failed" gehe dann ins Bios, alle Einstellungen vom OC sind noch da, klappte auch über ein Jahr ohne Probleme stabil auf 4,5Ghz mit der 2,5" Samsung EVO SSD. Ändere nichts im Bios da der Windows Boot Manager an erster Stelle steht und der Rechner startet komischerweise dann auch ins Windows...

Habe den nun Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen und heute morgen Stand er dann auch wieder im Bluescreen mit "machine_check_exception"kommt also nicht nur beim Neustart des Rechners...fehlt mir da noch ein Treiber für die SSD oder NVME oder welche Einstellungen muss ich noch vornehmen im Bios das es fehlerfrei läuft? Vielleicht auch noch andere Treiber die nicht auf der Asus Homepage vom R5E vorhanden sind?

Habe vor der Installation alle anderen Platten im Bios auf "disabled" geschaltet. Hatte das Problem auch schon wo alle anderen Platten aus waren beim ersten Neustart während der Installation. Bios ist noch nicht das aktuellste da ich damals Probleme damit hatte, werde ich aber wenn alles nicht geht machen müssen und sehen wie es läuft.

FastBoot ist glaub ich aber an bei mir, bin leider erst Abends wieder zu Hause und kann es testen was passiert wenn ich es ausschalte, warum muss das eigentlich aus sein wenn eine M2 SSD verbaut ist?

Muss ich die SSD vielleicht vor der Installation noch mit Diskpart richtig partitionieren/einrichten oder ähnliches?

Hoffe jemand hatte ähnliche Probleme mit dem R5E Board und der 960 Pro M2 SSD, war gestern echt am verzweifeln, dachte nicht das solche Probleme auftreten, ist übrigens meine erste M2 SSD.


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (7. Dezember 2017)

Lag an FastBoot nur zur Info


----------

